# should I buy it



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Should I buy this toro powershift something 28 inch, descriptiton said: need fixing
100$


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

no.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

why?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

because


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

😀


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

because of what?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

He is busting your chops .......

In Canada, ...... you have to make a decision as to what is wrong with it, your ability to perform the repairs, the availability of parts, and if it is worth it to you.

I get those machines for free here in Connecticut.


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Simplicity 8hp 24" Snow Blower - farm & garden - by owner - sale


For sale is a well maintained 8HP Simplicity electric start snow blower. Tecumseh US made engine runs great. Pictures are of snow blower for sale. Asking $200, Cash only. No low ball offers please.



appleton.craigslist.org




If u look you can this for 175


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Snoopy#1 said:


> Simplicity 8hp 24" Snow Blower - farm & garden - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> For sale is a well maintained 8HP Simplicity electric start snow blower. Tecumseh US made engine runs great. Pictures are of snow blower for sale. Asking $200, Cash only. No low ball offers please.
> ...


Snoopy, are you selling it already? You should at least make a couple bucks, ask $199.00


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

No I meant be patient and get one stored inside that does not have problems for a little more. There was a 4 year old deluxe 28 ariens that sold for 275 near me you just keep browsing and be patient.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I was just kidding Snoopy, I know you have no intention of selling that gem of a machine. 

You are bang on about being patient and buying a well cared for machine.


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Patience is a virtue especially in winter and early bird gets the worm. I saw a 7 hp Honda sell for 225 within hours 2 weeks ago just missed it


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

I’m an anxious guy I got the ok from the landscape materials place to try it out this weekend on topsoil piles and shredded mulch. I’m staying away from even smaller stones. My current blower is a 5 hp single stage Honda. I’ve never changed or added oil in almost 20 years. I treat my JD garden tractor good though


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

is your 5hp 2 stroke?


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

It has separate oil u dont mix gas with oil.


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

HS 520 gotta be almost 20 years old 4 stroke


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I just missed out on a free Toro Powershift 1332 in nice shape on Friday, it just needed a new impeller bearing. I was first, but unfortunately I broke down on the way to get it. I was 6 miles away. Sucks, but thats how it goes, cant win them all. Now I have a differential to repair. The inner bearing blew out on me. Parts are on the way.


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Just for refernce for the intial post and my knowledge what is labor rate at a repair shop on so many ads when it runs rough or runs but needs work? 90 bucks an hour? A new carb will cost ya what 150-200? Replace belts or the disc? 

Thanks


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

here, it is(for the shop we alway go to) probably 50 dollar per hour, even if youy machine was only there for 45 min, + there is part that need to sometime be ordered, and Snoopy, why would I buy a new carb when I can have a 10 hp engine for the same price or even less, I got an updraft carb for 80 bucks, and it would work on that particular model too


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if your paying a shop to repair stuff for you then you should probably pass and just buy new. i really don't see you buying too many good 10hp engines for $20 but good deals to pop up occasionally but then again most of them good deals still usually require a $20 carb kit. i kind of understand why more people are willing to just throw a carb at things for $20-30 instead of messing with things. most of the newer carbs are such a pain to get working right because of tight emissions standards. i was tired of messing with the one on my neighbors ariens snowblower and paid the $35 for a new one. his machine sounded so much better afterwords. i don't think his machine had ever run this good even when new. i know someone else with an ariens machine who may be getting the same thing done next winter because i am done with that carb also.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> if your paying a shop to repair stuff for you then you should probably pass and just buy new. i really don't see you buying too many good 10hp engines for $20 but good deals to pop up occasionally but then again most of them good deals still usually require a $20 carb kit. i kind of understand why more people are willing to just throw a carb at things for $20-30 instead of messing with things. most of the newer carbs are such a pain to get working right because of tight emissions standards. i was tired of messing with the one on my neighbors ariens snowblower and paid the $35 for a new one. his machine sounded so much better afterwords. i don't think his machine had ever run this good even when new. i know someone else with an ariens machine who may be getting the same thing done next winter because i am done with that carb also.


I am not paying to do the repair, I do them myself, I only pay for part when I need them, example: I have an ariens snowblower that needed a valve job(leaky exhaust valve.) I took the old one out, brought them to that repair shop,asked them if they needed to be replaced or just machined, guy said they are done, I bought 2 valve, installed them myself, but I cannot test them because of a rookie mistake, I forgot to take picture of the linkage and now I am lost, but I got a plan


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

That 11hp Briggs is worth outleast 100 bucks. Those engines are 399cc, they were the biggest flatheads ever put on snowblowers. The 13hp Tecumseh is only 358cc. They put vertical versions of those same engine's on lawn tractors with 38" and 42" inch decks, luke the Craftsmans from the late 80's and Simplicity's, so they should have good power to them. I have yet to personally try one of those 11hp flathead Briggs on a snowblower, but I would Imagine it would have great power, more than the 13hp Tecumseh and those older built Briggs were built very well and solid. So yea, I'd say its worth it, just for the engine alone. I saw one for sale here in NJ, $125 looks like fully operational.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Dusty said:


> That 11hp Briggs is worth outleast 100 bucks. Those engines are 399cc, they were the biggest flatheads ever put on snowblowers. The 13hp Tecumseh is only 358cc. They put vertical versions of those same engine's on lawn tractors with 38" and 42" inch decks, luke the Craftsmans from the late 80's and Simplicity's, so they should have good power to them. I have yet to personally try one of those 11hp flathead Briggs on a snowblower, but I would Imagine it would have great power, more than the 13hp Tecumseh and those older built Briggs were built very well and solid. So yea, I'd say its worth it, just for the engine alone. I saw one for sale here in NJ, $125 looks like fully operational.


on thing you need to pay carefull about these old briggs, if you don't change the oil after each season, the oild became sand paper and destroy the cylinder walls, I learned that the hard way


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

@PhilThefarmer

Did you buy the Toro Powershift ? I think it was a 1028 w/ Tecumseh OHV engine and electrical output (probably 18 watt)

Depending on what needed repair - it may have been quite the deal.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

tpenfield said:


> @PhilThefarmer
> 
> Did you buy the Toro Powershift ? I think it was a 1028 w/ Tecumseh OHV engine and electrical output (probably 18 watt)
> 
> Depending on what needed repair - it may have been quite the deal.


nope, did not buy it yet, I have a few project going on, but it is still for sell,


----------

